# Scupper advise



## SCUBA Junkie (Oct 2, 2007)

I am presently using the plastic flap type scupper on my boat. I find these don't always seal well due to debris, and they tend to allow as much water in as out. I've seen the floating ball type scuppers, and I want some opinions on their effectiveness. They appear to have a more positive seal, and look as if they would work well. Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## Red Fly (Jan 23, 2008)

My Key West 1720 has the scupper with the ping pong ball inside. The only issues that I have ever had is keeping them cleaned out. Pine straw creates a problem in with the balls sealing, and can be a pain to clean out at times. This is probably true of other types also. Other than than they been working great for several years.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> Pine straw creates a problem in with the balls sealing, and can be a pain to clean out at times.




That is because not all Ping Pong ball scuppers are made the same.



You only want the TH-Marine Flow-Max? Ball Scupper's. NOT the Rabub units. They can not be cleaned without unmounting them from the hull.



The TH units have a locking screw that you back out part way and then turn the clear cover a 1/4 turn to remove and clean it. You don't disturb the mounting screws. The TH units will fit exact for Rabub replacements.





http://www.cabelas.com/prod-1/0031985017564a.shtml


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

> *Red Fly (8/15/2008)*My Key West 1720 has the scupper with the ping pong ball inside. The only issues that I have ever had is keeping them cleaned out. Pine straw creates a problem in with the balls sealing, and can be a pain to clean out at times. This is probably true of other types also. Other than than they been working great for several years.


i would agree. keep them clean and they work great!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I have the ping pong type in mine and they seem to work great! When I wash my boat down, I usually can just spray upward into the opening to clean it out, pinestraw just stick your pinkie finger in and pull it out....When you are anchored, it does take getting use to the pinging of the ball when the boat's a rockin':letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## BJW (Oct 1, 2007)

I have the "ping pong ball" type and they are prone to getting trash in them and then letting water in. I have found an easy way to clean them. I lean over the transom, stick my finger in through the hole in the bottom and spin the ball as I pull it away from the sealing surface. The trash gets caught under my finger as I spin the ball andthe trashpulls right out. I can clear each in just a few seconds. Once you get the technique down it is quick and easy.


----------



## nic247nite (Oct 10, 2007)

We sell the ping pong type in different sizes. They are the most popular with our customers and most boaters switch to that style. I personally like them the best, the flappers rip and form.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

> *X-Shark (8/15/2008)*
> 
> 
> > Pine straw creates a problem in with the balls sealing, and can be a pain to clean out at times.
> ...


----------



## legalhookin (Oct 4, 2007)

on a side note, a beer bottle cap is a real pain in the but if it gets in mine(ball type) dam wife:doh just will let the cap go on the floor and gets washed in mine, totally corks it off and water doesn't drain!!!


----------

